# Decrapify Your Dell (Their words, not mine)



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Article here.
* yorkspace.com utility to do it!
http://www.yorkspace.com/2006/04/38

-- Tom


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

He used one of my favorite tools, Autoit!


----------

